# 2018 nw alaska trip partner?



## brushbuster

I'm taking something but not sure exactly what just yet. I've been contemplating bring a rifle for an opportunistic chance at a wolf. But not sure, trying to pack light also


----------



## FREEPOP

.22 hand gun


----------



## brushbuster

FREEPOP said:


> .22 hand gun


I guess its better than getting body parts chewed on, buried, dug up , drug, And chewed on again


----------



## Trout King

brushbuster said:


> Just tell her something came up lol


If I would have went out to guide when I was asked to for one of the summers I was in college, I probably never would have come back. Of course, this was before the family life we have built and I didn't know my wife.


----------



## brushbuster

Trout King said:


> If I would have went out to guide when I was asked to for one of the summers I was in college, I probably never would have come back. Of course, this was before the family life we have built and I didn't know my wife.


Yup, I went up there fresh out of highschool through the military. Stayed almost 10 years. Done all kinds of cool things like stake out land, built a cabin, ran dogs, lived a subsistence lifestyle in the bush, very cool way to spend my Twenties, I'd probably still be there if it weren't for family.


----------



## brushbuster

Looks like I'm going solo. I'll start a new thread posting more details and equipment lists a little later. Got my flight reservations to Kotzebeu still looking on a deal to anch. Thanks for the interests


----------



## brushbuster

After 2 years of planning I now have a little over 30 days to go. Looks like I most likely will be solo on this trip. There is a member here on standby but nothing confirmed as yet.
I am really excited about this trip. Going to be a packrafting trip starting in the headwaters of the Kugururok river, I'll spend roughly 3 days floating and fishing and hiking on this stretch. after about 20 miles of wide valley the river winds to the west next to kug mountain where I will get out and hike approximately 6 miles west towards a little river known as the Avan. I have read a few reports that this river gets stacked with fish so I hope to find them and hang out for 3 more days. I once again head west over Kelly mountain and down to the Kelly river making my way to no name creek and start my float out to the Noatak river and then eventually taking out at the village of Noatak. I also hope to hike into some of the lakes looking for some pike action. This area is vast wilderness, no lodges, very few tourists and lots of fish.
Counting down the days


----------



## FREEPOP

Don't you have a house to build?


----------



## brushbuster

FREEPOP said:


> Don't you have a house to build?


That's what my wife says. lol. Yup, pouring the floor for the crawl tomorrow. stacking logs all of july and then ill be ready for a little R&R


----------



## brushbuster

Here's my proposed route https://caltopo.com/m/MKH1


----------



## FREEPOP

How many total miles?


----------



## AdamBradley

Wow! Very cool trip and certainly a plan for some calorie burn with the second leg of your hike! This will be a trip to remember and I hope you share some stories and photos from it!

I’ve dealt with braids and choices out in Washington on a couple rivers.... but the amount of braids you have particularly during the last half of your trip is frankly unreal and makes what I’ve floated look like a cakewalk!

Those wild dollies are beautiful. The size of them out there is truly unreal.

It will definitely be a trip of a lifetime for you. I hope you are able to find someone to join and share the experience still!


----------



## brushbuster

FREEPOP said:


> How many total miles?


I think it worked out to be around 100 miles total, 16 hiking . The trek over to the Avan is around 6. There is a guide service that does this trip route and they say its a relatively easy hike. They float the Avan down to within 3 miles of the kelly and hike to the kelly from there, but that route is quite a bit further down from where I want to wind up.


----------



## dhosera

NICE! That looks epic.....What was the reason for the route change?


----------



## brushbuster

dhosera said:


> NICE! That looks epic.....What was the reason for the route change?


Originally I was going to just do the Kelly river, but after some research I decided with just a little bit of hiking and a packraft I can do all the rivers I want and hit the major intersections where the fish are known to hole up. Ive read that the Avan is a spectacular little gem of a stream that gets almost 0 pressure. Starting at the kugururok river instead gives me a little easier route and allows me to fish the upper reaches of all 3 tribs. The hike over to the Kelly from the Avan will be the most challenging with more elevation, but I got time and wont mind spending the night up high. Hopefully I get clear weather and am offered amazing views.


----------



## dhosera

That is awesome Brush..... Hell of a research job. I've done a little recon on the web and there isn't much for information on those rivers. If I didn't have so much going on this year for trips I'd be all over this trip. Looking forward to your report & pics. Should be epic


----------



## brushbuster

dhosera said:


> That is awesome Brush..... Hell of a research job. I've done a little recon on the web and there isn't much for information on those rivers. If I didn't have so much going on this year for trips I'd be all over this trip. Looking forward to your report & pics. Should be epic


Yeah there is not a whole lot. There is only 2 guide services that I found, artic wild does the same trip I am going to do. and walt from the Alaska forums has run a few guys on the Kelly and kugururok. I talked to a few guys on Alaska forums including walt, and larry bartlet as well as my pilot jarred cummins from golden eagle outfitters. Most of the info I found was from indivuduals who posted on line, and reading the states fish surveys. This is a rich area that I find most intriguing, its going to be a totally wild Alaska experience. And im only scratching the surface of this area, Id love to float the entire Noatak and hike around all the tribs that run into it.


----------



## brushbuster

Totally dissapointed and regretfully reporting that due to blowing my back out recently I had to cancel my trip. Tptal heartbreaker.
I will be rescheduling in the fall. I am going to possibly look into a back to back trip and coordinate a kobuk river trip for giant sheefish directly after noatak. I' not getting any younger. So I hope to make things happen next year.


----------



## mfs686

brushbuster said:


> Totally dissapointed and regretfully reporting that due to blowing my back out recently I had to cancel my trip. Tptal heartbreaker.
> I will be rescheduling in the fall. I am going to possibly look into a back to back trip and coordinate a kobuk river trip for giant sheefish directly after noatak. I' not getting any younger. So I hope to make things happen next year.


Well that sucks. I'm 10 days out to my trip on The Alagnak River and I'm not doing anything. Told my kids they are doing all chores and lawn maintenance until after I get back. lol


----------



## AdamBradley

Sorry to hear about the back! That is a total bummer! I completely screwed mine mid trip this year in Washington- my chiropractor was not happy with the fact that I pushed through the remaining 4 days of the trip with the help of pain killers. Talk about rough shape for weeks following my return though!.... hopefully you can get things rescheduled and pull off this trip as routed!

enjoy the alagnak! My guide buddy Larry Raney goes up to work at katmai lodge every year and always shares great stories and photos with me from his season. I’m sure you’ll have a great time on that system!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Was going to log into this thread just to follow the trip and find it's taken a turn for the worse. That is a tough break, make sure and get that back taken care of and follow doctors orders. Herniated discs in my back 15 years ago....surgery and a lot of limitations for the first year that I adhered to. Since that surgery my back has back packed Alaska, Wyoming, Michigan, Colorado, Maine, and Wisconsin. Heal fast, listen to your doc and get back out there.


----------



## Fishndude

Sorry to hear about your back, BB. I know a guy who guides in Alaska. He said some of his favorite fishing is Lake Iliamna for Rainbows in late Fall. They get BIG wild Rainbows off the mouths of rivers, with a lot going well over 10#. Essentially they are staging Steelhead. The conditions can be brutal, but the reward is big.


----------



## brushbuster

Rescheduled for August 8 th - 30th 2019. Still looking for a partner or 2.


----------



## Zkovach1175

brushbuster said:


> Rescheduled for August 8 th - 30th 2019. Still looking for a partner or 2.


Just curious what does a trip like that cost?


----------



## brushbuster

Zkovach1175 said:


> Just curious what does a trip like that cost?


Airfare is the biggest expense.
I paid 750 round trip from traverse city to fairbanks. Round trip from Fairbanks to kotzebue is 350-400. Bush. Flight from kotz. is 800 and flight from village of Noatak to Kotz. is 180. Fishing licence is 100 bucks and a raft is 800. Figure around 3000-3500. Rafts can be resold and they hold their value.


----------



## brushbuster

I met up with a member on here so it looks like I'll have trip partner. Should be an awesome trip. We leave Traverse city Aug 8


----------

